# Diabolus Vorbau verfärbt sich lila?



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Hi Leute!
Habe schon hier im Forum gesucht, aber nix passendes dazu gefunden.

Mein Diabolus Vorbau hat sich nun nach circa 6 Monaten Betrieb ins lilane verfärbt, ist das normal? Ich meine bei dem Preis könnte man erwarten das er wenigstens die Farbe behält mit der man ihn gekauft hat, nämlich schwarz. 

Woran könnte das liegen? Ich benutze keine chemischen Reiniger oder so Zeug zum putzen und das Radel steht immer in der Garage, es sei den ich fahre es.
Schildert mal eure Erfahrungen!
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Jendo (30. September 2005)

sers.
Ich kenne das Problem von einem Freund.
Da haben sich die Diabolus Kurbeln auch lila gefärbt. Da kann es aber auch sein das es an der reibung zwischen Hose und Kurbeln liegen.
Normalerweise sollte man bei diese Preisen soetwas nicht erwarten.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

Da hast du recht...
Ich vermute eher das das von der Sonne kommt, da ich ja nicht die ganze Zeit mit dem Gesicht über den Vorbau reibe! 
Na da hab ich ja noch mal schwein gehabt das ich mich gegen die Kurbel entschieden habe und statt dessen die Holzfeller genommen habe. Die ist günstiger und bleibt schwarz... 
Bin mal gespannt ob es noch mehr Erfahrungen gibt...

nico


----------



## Speedbullit (30. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du recht...
> Ich vermute eher das das von der Sonne kommt, da ich ja nicht die ganze Zeit mit dem Gesicht über den Vorbau reibe!
> Na da hab ich ja noch mal schwein gehabt das ich mich gegen die Kurbel entschieden habe und statt dessen die Holzfeller genommen habe. Die ist günstiger und bleibt schwarz...
> Bin mal gespannt ob es noch mehr Erfahrungen gibt...
> ...



ich würd das teil umtauschen, eindeutiger mangel. lila ist zwar normalerweise die farbe der unbefriedigten frau, aber es könnten ja schnell irgendwelche unberechtigten rückschlüsse gezogen werden.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd das teil umtauschen, eindeutiger mangel. lila ist zwar normalerweise die farbe der unbefriedigten frau, aber es könnten ja schnell irgendwelche unberechtigten rückschlüsse gezogen werden.


Muss mal schauen ob das klappt... Ist ein bissel komplizierter... 

Ach und was soll das jetzt wieder mit der Farbe heißen? Mensch Speedbullit, du würdst mir aber auch immer einen rein...


----------



## denman (30. September 2005)

meine rf north shore dh färbt sich auch leicht lila. aber deswegen umtauschen   
das hat doch keinen einfluss auf die funktion und wegen son bisschen optik umtauschen ne danke das dauert ja meist ewig. 
aber was viel ärgerlicher bei meinen rf diabolus vorbau ist sind die schlechten schrauben die schon nach kürzester zeit anfangen zu rosten.
ist das normal?


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

denman schrieb:
			
		

> meine rf north shore dh färbt sich auch leicht lila. aber deswegen umtauschen
> das hat doch keinen einfluss auf die funktion und wegen son bisschen optik umtauschen ne danke das dauert ja meist ewig.
> aber was viel ärgerlicher bei meinen rf diabolus vorbau ist sind die schlechten schrauben die schon nach kürzester zeit anfangen zu rosten.
> ist das normal?


Das Rostproblem kenne ich auch. Allerdings nur im Innensechskannt. Hat man aber glaube ich bei allen Edelstahlschrauben das die an so Ecken doch anfangen zu rosten. Edelstahl heißt ja nicht unbedingt 100% korrisionsresistent. Trotzdem ärgerlich...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Osti (30. September 2005)

mein Diabolus-Vorbau verfärbt sich auch lila, mal schauen, was mein Händler dazu meint....

Der Diabolus-Lenker übrigens nicht....

Osti


----------



## Speedbullit (30. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mal schauen ob das klappt... Ist ein bissel komplizierter...
> 
> Ach und was soll das jetzt wieder mit der Farbe heißen? Mensch Speedbullit, du würdst mir aber auch immer einen rein...



war doch nur spass unter sporrtzkameraden


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> war doch nur spass unter sporrtzkameraden


Ist mir schon klar. Du gibst aber einem auch nicht viele Ansatzpunkte für einen Konter...


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2005)

fahre auch mehrere Diabolus teile, den einten Vorbau sicher schon ein jahr, aber da färbt sich nichts ab, der ist immer noch wie neu 
das gleiche auch mit der sattelstütze 

das mit den rostigen schrauben hab ich aber nur in einem vorbau bei den schrauben für die lenkerklemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (30. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Habe schon hier im Forum gesucht, aber nix passendes dazu gefunden.
> 
> Mein Diabolus Vorbau hat sich nun nach circa 6 Monaten Betrieb ins lilane verfärbt, ist das normal? Ich meine bei dem Preis könnte man erwarten das er wenigstens die Farbe behält mit der man ihn gekauft hat, nämlich schwarz.
> ...


Wäre für mich ein klarer Fall für den Händler!!
GARANTIE!!!!! 
Hast ja hoffentlich noch die Rechnung!?!?


----------



## Marc T. (2. Oktober 2005)

Hey Nic,

frag am besten mal direkt bei bikeaction nach, entgegen anderer Meinungen zeigen die sich äusserst kulant bei solchen Dingen.

Viel Erfolg!

Marc

P.S. Besser als mailen, ist auch direkt dort an zu rufen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

Viel zu arg... Habe heute festgestellt das auch ein Gustav M Bremsgriff sich total lila verfärbt hat. Der Deckel des Ausgleichbehälters ist immer noch schön scharz. Was ist das denn für ein Ramsch?


----------



## Malte S (3. Oktober 2005)

Unser Guido hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Diabolus Kurbel. Aus schwarz wurde lila. Reklamation beim Händler, eingeschickt zu RaceFace und wegen Garantie eine neue bekommen.


----------



## FunkyRay (3. Oktober 2005)

Hm...das Probelm hab ich an meinem Diabolus noch net, kenne es aber von meiner Lefty.

So viel ich weiß kommt das durch die Eloxierung, durch Sonneneinstrahlung wird das dann mit der Zeit lila, also immer schön Sonnenmilch druff.

Aber ist der Diabolus überhaupt eloxiert und nicht lackiert   

Naja, eine Erklärung wäre es.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2005)

Die Rf Sachen sind teilweis von einer Fremdfirma, nämlich Suchard, gefertigt worden.
Und wenn ihr des Lilane auch noch wegnehmt werdet ihr sehen das der Vorbau in Wirklichkeit aus Schokolade ist  

Jetzt mal was ernstes zum Thema Rost.
Wenn die Schrauben aus Edelstahl sind, dann sind sie Rostfrei!!!!
Und der Rost der im Sechskant entsteht ist ganz feiner Abrieb von schlechtem Werkzeug.
Der in Verbindung mit edlerem Material sogar noch schneller korrodiert als normal.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter hase (4. Oktober 2005)

Sowas hatte ich mal bei einem Votec Lenker. Der wurde aber grün. Das aber nur an den Stellen, die nicht abgedeckt waren. Wo z.B. die Bremsgriffe sitzen, ist er immer noch schwarz.


----------



## Trickz (4. Oktober 2005)

Mein Diabolus Vorbau färbt sich auch langsam lila. Wie ein schwarzes T Shirt was man zulange in der Sonne getragen hat...
Fällt aber nur richtig auf wenn man direkt davor draufschaut.

Deswegen schick ich den sicher nicht ein...


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Oktober 2005)

sorry - mal ein wenig off topic - weis wer wo man einen Shim herbekommt um nen 25.4er Lenker in nem 31.8er Vorbau zu fahren?!

Danke!


----------

